# Finally, a good screwdriver



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Ain't those the ones with the steel shaft that's connected to the striking head? As in you can get zapped if you're touching the striking cap?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Ain't those the ones with the steel shaft that's connected to the striking head? As in you can get zapped if you're touching the striking cap?


Yes, but that causes me to ask what you'd ever do that for?

I'm thinking more along the lines of a purposed "beater screwdriver".


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't own them, I just remember them being talked about on another thread for just this reason.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are stupid enough to use those screwdrivers on energized circuits - you deserve what you receive.

~Matt


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I keep a beating screwdriver in my tool bag and use the good one in my pouch for beating, does that make sense?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I keep a beating screwdriver in my tool bag and use the good one in my pouch for beating, does that make sense?


No, not really...but most of my beaters started off as good screwdrivers at some point. I have had a Klein screwdriver I use as a beater daily for 7 years or so.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Doesn't anybody have any safety rules to follow regarding hand tools?


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, pointy end faces away from you.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ohhh right, got to remember to carry a cold chisel and ball peen hammer in my pouch for tightening those pesky 1/2" locknuts...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Yeah, pointy end faces away from you.


haha yep thats what I was taught!

~Matt


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have had the same beater Klein for 8 years now. A little touch on the grinder keeps it useful for turning screws as well..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I own a pair.

*They're not that great honestly*, the tips on the flathead is already dented and I've only had them for a few months. Plus the top cap doesn't seem like it's made of a very hard steel since it dents almost as soon as your start beating on it.

I bought a mechanic's screwdriver that was cheaper and lasted longer than this.

Only reason why I scrapped that was because the top of the handles was made of this weird dark clear plastic that split in half one day, otherwise I really liked it.

My review? I wouldn't recommend them.

I think Wiha makes set with a striking cap. I would suspect theirs are of better quality.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Seems like someone's finally made a set of screwdrivers that might actually last, considering how I use (abuse) them:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=66509-355-66509&lpage=none


At $8.00 for a pair I am sure they are top quality. :laughing:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well they look like junk !

Ill stick with my KLEINS or any thing i can find made in the USA. 

Ya see now that HD and LOWES has took over the tool bussiness were going to get junk made cheap tools made by under fed children in china . 

If you need a beater just use your helpers tools .Take care


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't bought a Stanley tool in years since I heard they moved their corporate headquarters off shore to avoid paying taxes in the U.S.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Some Wiha/Witte screwdrivers have the metal shaft going all the way through and exposed on the handle end. It's just not a mushroom like on theses Stanleys.
The steel is incredibly tough also.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Seems like someone's finally made a set of screwdrivers that might actually last, considering how I use (abuse) them:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=66509-355-66509&lpage=none


 
I have the straight bladed model since the beginning of the year and have been beating on it regularly since then with no damage to the tip or handle. It works nice as a small pry bar as well.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If you are stupid enough to use those screwdrivers on energized circuits - you deserve what you receive.
> 
> ~Matt


 
I couldn't agree with you more. I remember the thread about that issue and thought you just have to be smarter than what you are working with.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have the straight bladed model since the beginning of the year and have been beating on it regularly since then with no damage to the tip or handle. It works nice as a small pry bar as well.


Really?

Like I said, my cap is very dented which leaves some sharp knicks around the edges, the handle around the shaft has come a little loose, and the tip is dented.

I'm gonna look into those Wihas.

With the exception of my Volkswagen (which was actually made in Brazil), German products rarely let me down.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Tuckahoe Sparkplug said:


> I haven't bought a Stanley tool in years since I heard they moved their corporate headquarters off shore to avoid paying taxes in the U.S.


They looked into it in 2002 but did not move because it upset people. US companies are at a big disadvantage overseas due to our high corporate tax rates and wacky tax laws.:wacko:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Greenlee and Ideal are both selling tools that are made overseas these days. AND, their warranties are honored much better than the Klein


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

got a pair of the beater stanleys and i love em i beat the stemwinding mess out of them to and they take it


----------

